# Java Datei als .exe ausführen



## diqqerrr (1. Nov 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin Java anfänger und habe auch schon Google durchforstet, allerdings konnte ich mit dem 
Fachchinesisch nicht viel anfangen. Daher hoffe ich das ich hier eine einfachere Antworte bekommen kann. Ich habe mir für die Schule eine kleine Notenliste geschrieben, in der ich meinen Notendurchschnitt errechnen kann (Ja dazu ist kein Programm nötig aber ich hab das nur zur Übung gemacht).

*Nun zu meiner Frage:*
Wie kann ich aus der Java-Datei ein ausführbares Programm machen, das wenn ich per Doppelklick auf die .exe drücke, mir das Programm in der Kommandozeile ausgeführt wird? Bisher läuft das über den Java-Editor, das wenn ich auf "Starten" drücke, er mir die Kommandozeile öffnet. Dies sollte auch so bleiben, bloß ohne den Java-Editor öffnen zu müssen und als .exe wenn dies möglich ist.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Robat (1. Nov 2017)

Habe den JavaEditor selber nie gentutz.
Laut Google müsste es dort aber irgendwo ein Menu-Punkt `Start` mit dem Unterpunkt `Jar` geben.
Wenn du dort drauf drückst müsste in dem Verzeichnis des Projektes ein .jar erscheinen, welche du dann öffnen kannst.

Wenn du daraus unbedingt eine .exe Datei machen willst müsstest du noch ein Tool wie JSmooth nutzen, die deine .jar Datei in eine .exe wrapped.


----------



## sascha-sphw (1. Nov 2017)

Launch4j sieht mir aktiver aus. http://launch4j.sourceforge.net
Die letzte Änderung von JSmooth war laut Changelog 2007.


----------



## diqqerrr (1. Nov 2017)

Vielen Danke @sascha-sphw und @Robat,

eine .jar hatte ich schon erstellt, diese lässt sich allerdings nicht öffnen aber vielleicht klappt das ja mit Hilfer des Tools.

*Danke!*


----------



## sascha-sphw (1. Nov 2017)

Du kannst eine Jar in der CMD wie folgt aufrufen.

```
java -jar deine.jar
```

Sollte das nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bringen ist wahrscheinlich die jar nicht korrekt gebaut. Dann hilft es auch nichts die jar in eine exe zu wrappen.


----------



## truesoul (2. Nov 2017)

Eine Batch erstellen mit 


```
java -jar einedatei.jar
```

und dann eine Bat to Exe Converter verwenden. 

Ansonsten Siehe vorletzten Post.


----------



## JStein52 (2. Nov 2017)

truesoul hat gesagt.:


> dann eine Bat to Exe Converter verwenden.


Wieso das Gedöns mit der Bat-Datei ? Einfach Launch4J und dort die Jar-Datei wrappen, evtl. Commandline-Argumente eintrage, fertig. Nix einfacher als das. Aber wie oben schon gesagt wurde, macht alles keinen Sinn wenn die Jar schon nicht ausführbar ist.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (2. Nov 2017)

diqqerrr hat gesagt.:


> eine .jar hatte ich schon erstellt, diese lässt sich allerdings nicht öffnen


Was meinst du denn damit? Gibt es irgendeine Fehlermeldung, passiert gar nichts oder ist auf deinem Rechner einfach kein bzw. ein falsches Programm für die Ausführung von .jar-Dateien zugeordnet?


----------



## thet1983 (2. Nov 2017)

Hier:  JavaEditor  >> Punkt: Jar
ist eine Beschreibung 

zum thema:  jar in exe wrappen?? warum willst du das machen?


----------

